# Well Done Sureflap



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had my Sureflap microchip cat flap for about 3 years now, only replaced the batteries once and never had any issues with it until last week, the motorised catch got stuck down so it was working as a normal cat flap.

I contacted Sureflap, who did some troubleshooting with me, firstly suggesting spraying the catch with WD40 to see if the catch would release, this didn't work so they sent me a replacement catch and spring, my OH replaced it last Saturday, but it still didn't work. 

I phoned them on Monday to inform them and asked if there was anymore I could do or would I need to buy a new one, their reply was, 'Well send you a new Sureflap FOC, you just need to return the battery cover from the faulty one as it has the serial number on'. 

The new Sureflap was delivery by courier to me at work on Tuesday morning 

So a big thank you to Sureflap for the new cat flap and for their great customer service :thumbup:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

This happens to us once or twice a year with the petporte.
The reason it happens to us so often is that there are so many cats coming through, who all love rolling around in sand and dirt.
It is caused by the dirt brought in by the cats in their fur, which clogs up the machanism.
So far we have always been able to repair it by removing all the sand and dirt with a children's toothbrush and reconnecting the spring and catch.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Right this has done it, ive been wondering which microchip cat flap and its going to be the sureflap!! :thumbup:

now, any suggestions how to get a cat through the flap? Ive got an old magnetic one propped open at the moment for them.

I thought they would remember Alfie pushing it open and sailing through, but no... they have no clue


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Right this has done it, ive been wondering which microchip cat flap and its going to be the sureflap!! :thumbup:
> 
> now, any suggestions how to get a cat through the flap? Ive got an old magnetic one propped open at the moment for them.
> 
> I thought they would remember Alfie pushing it open and sailing through, but no... they have no clue


I would definitely recommend :thumbup:

When I first got it I only had Frank, he was fine going out through it but he wouldn't come in, I think it's because it has a short tunnel on the outside of the door and when he put his head through it made a clicking sound, he'd sit on the back door step waiting for me to open the door, which I did, I tried treats, tuna, ham, all sorts to get him to come in through it, he got there in the end 

Seb has never had a problem with it, in or out :thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> This happens to us once or twice a year with the petporte.
> The reason it happens to us so often is that there are so many cats coming through, who all love rolling around in sand and dirt.
> It is caused by the dirt brought in by the cats in their fur, which clogs up the machanism.
> So far we have always been able to repair it by removing all the sand and dirt with a children's toothbrush and reconnecting the spring and catch.


Both of mine are in out, in out, I'm surprised I haven't had the replace the batteries more than I have. I clean it once a week but after taking it apart to replace the catch and spring there was quite a bit of fur inside but the catch was clean.


----------

